# Rikki's Fromage



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

I made my first batch today and can I just say YUMMMM!! :woohoo I is so smooth and creamy. I spooned it into bowls drizzled with olive oil and seasonings, so I have these gorgeous creamy mountains in pools of gold. I got a great yield. Does anyone know how it freezes?


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh, That sounds sooo good  It should freeze fine. I only freeze plain soft cheese, just in case.

Christy


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I freeze chevre with herbs or jams and they are fine. Yours sounds so yummy.


----------



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

Fromage freezes great...I usually prefer to freeze it plain, then add any herbs or seasonings once it has thawed. If you like Basil, try adding some chopped fresh, and a dash of salt...it is one of my favorites.

Paula


----------

